# طريقة انتاج الغاز فوق الضغط العالي ( الهيدروجين )



## نور جابر (18 أبريل 2009)

وجدت في احد المواقع الاجنبيه موضوع ادهشتني فكرته واحببت ان اطلعكم عليها لعلها تولد المزيد من الافكار.
مثل استخدامها في فصل الهيدروجين وتخزينه وتوليد الكهرباء .
وترجمت جزئ من وصف الفكره وهي كالتالي :-







* طريقة انتاج الغاز statically الضغط فوق العالي ومستقر من دون اللجوء الى ديناميكية القيادة ووحدة مثل مضخة.مما تمثل المزيد من المخاطر في مضخات هذه الغازات .

* الحاويه الداخليه من معدن ( البلاديوم ) حيث ان هذا المعدن له نفاذيه عاليه للهيدروجين الخفيف والثقيل 


A solution present around the container is electrolyzed by producing an electric field between the container which serves as a cathode and an anode.​ 

* هذا التحليل هو حول الحاوية electrolyzed بانتاج مجال كهربائي بين الحاويات التي هي بمثابة الكاثود وأنود.

* وبذلك تتركز ايونات الهيدروجين داخل الحاويه وتصل الي مستويات فوق العاليه من الضغط في الحاويه المغلقه .

ويمكنكم الاطلاع علي المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الاختراع في هذا الموقع.

ولا تنسوني في الدعاء

http://v3.espacenet.com/publication...7061019A1&KC=A1&FT=D&date=20070531&DB=&locale=


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 أبريل 2009)

مع أنني مهتم جدا بمجال الطاقة المتجددة لكن لم أركز يوما في موضوع فصل الهيدروجين

بدا الموضوع يلفت انتباهي بشكل كبير ... وفعلا ساحاول أن أدرسه بشكل أوسع واطبق بتجارب عملية ...

شكرا لك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 أبريل 2009)

يا أخي التقنيات مكلفة أكثر ولكنها تسهل العمل أكثر ... 


كيف ستشتري معدن البلاديوم وكيف ستصنع منه هذه الحاويات ؟؟؟


----------



## mnci (18 أبريل 2009)

نتمنى اثراء الموضوع اكثر
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## نور جابر (23 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز / عصام 

انا طرحت هذه الفكره للاستفاده منها واستخدامها في امور اخري مثل توليد الكهرباء من الهيدروجين بعد فصله من الماء ولم اقصد تصنيع هذا الاختراع كما هو .

مع العلم بأن اليابان قد صنعت سياره تعمل بالكهرباء الناتجه من استعادة غاز الهيدروجين بعد فصله من الماء ولم اجد معلومات كافيه عن هذه التقنيه فأحببت طرح الفكره علي باقي الاعضاء لعل احد يصل الي فكره مشابهه والاستفاده منها .

والله الموفق للجميع .


----------



## بلا رقيب (23 مايو 2009)

الشكر جزيل شكر الى اخي نور على هذا الموضوع الجميل والله يعطيك العفيه


----------



## احسان الحسناوي (1 يوليو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء انا بحاجة الى اي معلوملت يمكن ان تفيدني في تصنيع خلية تحليل كهربائي للماء لانتاج غاز الهيدروجين واجراءات السلامة اللازمة وسأكون ممتنا منكم 
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

احسان الحسناوي قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء انا بحاجة الى اي معلوملت يمكن ان تفيدني في تصنيع خلية تحليل كهربائي للماء لانتاج غاز الهيدروجين واجراءات السلامة اللازمة وسأكون ممتنا منكم
> مع تحياتي للجميع





بالمنتدى الكثير من التجارب و الموضوعات اللتى تتحدث عنها وتشرحها 
ابحث بالمنتدى وستجد الكثير جدا


----------



## osame (6 يوليو 2009)

سلام
پلادیوم غالیة الثمن تقریبا 15$ لکل گرام


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا


----------

